# Birs(copy Of Guru Granth Ji) In Scripts Other Than Gurmukhi



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 4, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh 


*




Click to expand...

*


> *Question by Nijjhar
> 
> When Bhai Bano Ji copied the Original and presented Satguru Arjan Dev Ji both the copies, then Satguru Arjun Dev Ji declared the Original as sweet Birr and declared the copied version as Khari Birr that only the blind in spirit shall read.
> 
> ...


  

The above are the post by <admin cut> and reply to him by a Sikh who speaks Haryanavi from forum of sgpc.net. Das did not like anything said wron about Khari Bir too as it contains all the contents of Mithi birs so it as to be equaly respected. But a new question emerged in the mind of Das which as follows. 
Das first of want to say that Script some what meant exclusively for our faith is Gurmat is GurMukhi(Literral meaning 'of Gurmukhs' an egoless Sikhs). But language used in Adi Guru Darbar,Dasham Granth and Sarbloh GranthHi, 


ranges from Anpbransh(Slang) of Sanskrit ie Bhash,Punjabi,Sadhu Bhasha,Braj,Marathi,Bhojpuri,Farsi(studded with Arebic terms) among perhaps more. 

This means our Faith is adddressing whole mankind. For a Sikh in order to know the truth from holy Books and for corrrect proniciations Best is to learn Gurmukhi. But for the one who are non Punjabi Das has seen the Birs in Devnagri scripts.Likwise gurbani is writtten in Roman,Urdu or Sindhi script. 

for Das as it is Preached libralism in Sanatani Khalsa and libral way of life the Birs with say Devnagri Script needs to be respected as par with Bir in Gurmukhi as for Sikhs it is the knowledge bestowed unto mankind which is respected. Script,Paper and Ink are great too as they become medium but main thing is divine knowledge. So for non Punjabi Sikhs Das thinks it is OK to get knowledge from non Gurmukhi Birs or other books. 

Das wants an opinion from other brothers and sisters Sikhs and non Sikh alike.


----------



## etinder (Sep 4, 2004)

Dear veer

what i feel is the gurus baani that a sikh or a human being is reciting singing and trying to embrace in their lives, so it doesnt matter in which ever script it is written, it will always remain guru ki bani and the message too wud remain the same, although its better to have the knowledge of gurmukhi but still i feel that the usage of different scripts will make it more accessible to the sikhs who dont have the knowledge of gurmukhi and not knowing of script should not be a barrier in between the gurus word and a human being
regards n gurufateh


----------

